
Palm scanners get thumbs up in schools, hospitals - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/11/25/palm-scanners-technology-schools/1726175/
======
jerrya
_Fujitsu has seendouble-digit quarterly sales growth in each of the last two
years, says Bud Yanak, director of product management and partner development
for Fujitsu Frontech North America._

 _He says hygiene isn't a concern because students don't need to touch the
device, but only hold their hand directly above it, to register a scan._

Accompanied by picture of child resting his hand on the scanner....

